# Vienna Ensemble Pro CS Visual Glitch



## Mendelian (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey guys,

I was interested into trying VEP 7, so i downloaded the demo. I was wondering if anyone had this visual issue/glitch when using Cinematic Studio Strings, Solo, Brass or Woodwinds where the interface in Kontakt looks glitchy; It also doesn’t work in VEP or after connecting in Cubase.

I tried Cinebrass and Cineharpsichord and seemed to work fine.

I have a 4k monitor and i tried both HiDPI on and off; didn’t solve it.

Any help is welcome!

M


----------



## Evans (Jan 25, 2021)

Mendelian said:


> It also doesn’t work in VEP or after connecting in Cubase.


Weird. This is exactly what I see _*until*_ I connect the instance in Cubase. Once I do that, everything snaps in place. It's expected to see that until it's all connected.


----------



## sluggo (Feb 6, 2021)

That is completely normal behavior UNTIL it connects. If it doesn't go away once you connect then I think you are not actually connected. If you continue to have the problem just know it's not with your monitor or anything. It's definittely a connection issue between host and VEpro.


----------



## buzzripper (Oct 21, 2021)

Just got CSS and I'm also seeing this issue with VEP 7. Anyone find a workaround?

Also, I can't seem to alt-click an articulation to disable it when it's in VEP. If I load Kontakt/CSS into an Instr Track in Cubase it works fine, but not in VEP. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## hdsmile (Oct 21, 2021)

because they abandoned VEPro and haven't released an update for over 1 year, so last update was ( 2020-05-25 14:01)


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 21, 2021)

This is normal. The GUI doesn't initialize until the track is armed / activated / or whatever-your-DAW-does-to-actually-connect to that instance.



hdsmile said:


> because they abandoned VEPro and haven't released an update for over 1 year, so last update was ( 2020-05-25 14:01)


Hardly abandoned. It just works so well, no updates have been needed.  VEPro is great!


----------



## hdsmile (Oct 21, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> This is normal. The GUI doesn't initialize until the track is armed / activated / or whatever-your-DAW-does-to-actually-connect to that instance.
> 
> 
> Hardly abandoned. It just works so well, no updates have been needed.  VEPro is great!


yeah, everything works fine and often depends on your operating systems, but this does not mean that they need to stop there and not improve the quality of the software.


----------



## buzzripper (Oct 21, 2021)

hdsmile said:


> because they abandoned VEPro and haven't released an update for over 1 year, so last update was ( 2020-05-25 14:01)


What do you mean abandoned? Isn't VEPro the defacto standard esp for a pro level lib like this?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 21, 2021)

buzzripper said:


> What do you mean abandoned? Isn't VEPro the defacto standard esp for a pro level lib like this?


Don't listen to trolls... VEPro is alive and well and well-maintained by VSL. 

In fact I think there is a version 8 due out sometime soon. They have probably been focused on that.


----------



## buzzripper (Oct 22, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Don't listen to trolls... VEPro is alive and well and well-maintained by VSL.
> 
> In fact I think there is a version 8 due out sometime soon. They have probably been focused on that.


I think he was saying that CSS had abandoned VE Pro, not Vienna. 

These are pretty obvious bugs, would think they'd get right on something as blatant as these


----------

